# Yamaha 40hp - repair or replace?



## Salt of the Water (Feb 26, 2018)

What's the boat? The early 4 stroke models were heavy. May be pretty significant weight savings to go to a similar vintage 2 stroke.


----------



## JAS_904 (Jan 15, 2018)

pathfinder 15t. Motor weight is definitely a consideration!


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Hello JAS_904. I have a 40hp 2 stroke for sale. It's on page 13 of the classifies under (garage find) that might help you with your decision .


----------



## DONAGHUE (Nov 18, 2017)

Put a torch in the tilt tube and heat her up... she will loosen up.. if it has grease fittings use them...


----------



## Salt of the Water (Feb 26, 2018)

I couldn't find much info on your motor at all. NADA lists a weight that's just a hair over the 2 stroke weight but they're not the most reliable source. The L in MLHB would indicate long shaft. Seems odd for a tunnel skiff to run a long shaft. 

If you can't verify that you'd be shedding at least 30 lbs by doing the swap, I wouldnt trade a known working motor for an unknown replacement.

I'd go with Donaghues rec and work it up and down and get some grease in there. See if you can get the manual tilt working right again.

Do you have a jack plate? That's going to help you get the most out of that tunnel hull. What about tabs? They'll compensate some for the lack of power trim.


----------



## JAS_904 (Jan 15, 2018)

Salt of the Water said:


> I couldn't find much info on your motor at all. NADA lists a weight that's just a hair over the 2 stroke weight but they're not the most reliable source. The L in MLHB would indicate long shaft. Seems odd for a tunnel skiff to run a long shaft.
> 
> If you can't verify that you'd be shedding at least 30 lbs by doing the swap, I wouldnt trade a known working motor for an unknown replacement.
> 
> ...



No jack plate or tabs. I’m actually planning on selling the boat within the next year before I deploy. I wish I had done tabs on it though. I’ll double check the model, to make sure I’m not crazy. I’m trying to load up a picture of the engine. I’ll confirm the model when I can. Ideally I’m just able to add an electric tilt/trim to the current motor


----------



## DONAGHUE (Nov 18, 2017)

Power TNT is available for that motor.. 1400 bucks.... I would put a Bob's TNT at half the cost... the setback would help that hull..


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2019)

If your plannin on selling then I say try to fix what ya got and sell it. No need in goin backwards.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2019)

If all other lubricants fail you, try this!
BRP engine tuner will without a doubt creep in there and losin it up. Not it’s intended use but I tell ya... it FN works lol!


----------

